
2001: Linux is cancer, says Microsoft. 2019: ah, can we join Linux mailing list? - gilad
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/27/microsoft_linux_distro_list/
======
devoply
First we copy the cancer. Then we incorporate the copy of the cancer and make
it a productive part of Windows. Then we starve the cancer of users. This is
how we kill the cancer. Really guys we have changed, we're not into profit
anymore, we're into freedom and user rights. Really. You can trust us, we are
your friendly neighbourhood corporation. We don't even siphon as much data as
Google, we're the good guys.

------
Endy
I'm still in 2001, Dave.

------
jenkstom
It's OK, they fired that other guy.

------
sunstone
So in 2019 Microsoft confirms that its 2001 assessment is correct and they
have been assimilated.

------
vectorEQ
guess it got better...

